

ECMAScript 6 modules: the final syntax - espadrine
http://www.2ality.com/2014/09/es6-modules-final.html

======
acjohnson55
It's about damn time. RequireJs is an awesome accomplishment, and proof yet
again of that peculiar aspect of JS that although so many aspect of the
language were botched, the core is remarkably versatile in its ability to
patch its shortcomings. But when Require's not working, it's a nightmare. It's
absurd that it's taken this long to get here. ES6 is such a breath of fresh
air.

